# hello



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

hey everyone, im vicki and im owned by four fantastic felines and two delectable doggies.
i am a veterinary nurse and all my pets are rescues, the cats are house cats.
a quick intro and i'll post pics in the gallery:wink:

daisy was my first cat, she is a 5 year old DSH and the boss. i rescued her from a pet shop. she generally is always asleep and her favourite position is horizontal!

willow is a DLH, age unknown but guestimated at between 6-9 years. she is a lovely cat but tends to get the brunt of the other cats wraths! i aopted her after she was brought in as a stray to work by the rspca. she enjoys being a short hair and i clip her a couple times a year, she is affectionately known as skunk.

logan is a BIGG DSH with only half a tail. he is 2 and i took him home after he was brought in as a stray to work when he was a kitten. he has a purr like an earthquake, always smiles and is anybodies friend. 

hattie is a 1 year old DSH who i hand raised from 2 weeks old. after rehoming her to a home which became most unsuitable, i fought to get her back. then sadly she was returned from her 2nd home in a matter of days beacause she was 'too naughty'. of course i couldnt let her go again and she stayed. she is frightened of nothing and gets herself into loads of mischief :roll:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome, Vicki! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Perdy_Pepa (Oct 9, 2005)

your cats sound wonderful welcome and enjoy the forum!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Vicki, welcome to catchat think i will be on seeing alot of your posts around and about lol :lol:


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome to Catforum.com I'm HEYHWA pleased to meet you.

-HEYHWA


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello Vicki   

I would love to see your dogs too...
I have a Boxer named Rocky (*original, I know) LOL! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I saw Logan's picture before and was thinking how short his tail was! Welcome aboard Vicki :!:


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

thanks for the warm welcomes everyone.

hi lofty, small world!

Boscos mom, there are some pics of my doggies in the general forum, if you'd like a look  

i'd like to say how wonderful this forum seems to be, ive really struggled to find a 'friendly' and active cat forum. after asking emma if it was ok to join (i didnt want her to think i was poaching all of her forums!!) here i am! Yes, i am emmas big sister :lol:


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeh it's a nice bunch here, so do you and Emma work together at the same surgery?.When i seen you were both from Newcastle and both vetinary (sp) nurses i thought you were both friends who worked at the same surgery never twigged that you were sisters


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

yep, we work together. which is mostly ok but we sometimes have our moments!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

I used to work with my hubby so i know what you mean but it did have its good points


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepard mix girl Freesia


----------

